# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Chekhov Bilingual

## sperk

Chekhov Bilingual (English and Russian Edition): Chekhov, Anton; Bunin, Ivan; Chyorny, Sasha - AbeBooks - 9781880100707: Book Jingle 
a steal at $169.

----------

